# Passengers can add a tip to a cleaning fee!



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I saw an email sent to a passenger for a cleaning fee. On the bottom there was a link to add a tip! 
I wonder how many people actually tip on a cleaning fee. It would be very rare, probably someone who feels remorseful about causing the mess or someone whose parents get the bill, see the mess, and add a tip because they feel bad


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

[email protected] tip


----------

